# 44204 vs 44250



## storves (May 4, 2010)

Dr did a colectomy with removal of the terminal ileum but not the ileocolostomy. Dr wants to bill a 44205. Can I bill 44205 if no ileocolostomy was done. Do I need a modifier or should I bill 44204?


----------

